# Devil's Path - Catskill Mountains



## jtothewang (Feb 26, 2007)

I am looking to talk to someone, anyone that has done the entire Devil's Path (24+ miles) in just one day.  I have to believe it is doable, but I am trying to put a teambuilding event together and want to make sure my idea passes the common sense test before I proceed.  Additionally, has anyone seen a map (one map) of the entire Devil's Path.  I know it is mapsheep #41 from the NY-NJ Trail Conferance maps, but that only shows part of the trail.

I think it may be interesting to form a group that would meet at the westernmost starting point of this trail, once per month at 6am to take on this hike.  Any feedback is appreciated.  Thanks,

John


----------



## SkiDog (Feb 26, 2007)

jtothewang said:


> I am looking to talk to someone, anyone that has done the entire Devil's Path (24+ miles) in just one day.  I have to believe it is doable, but I am trying to put a teambuilding event together and want to make sure my idea passes the common sense test before I proceed.  Additionally, has anyone seen a map (one map) of the entire Devil's Path.  I know it is mapsheep #41 from the NY-NJ Trail Conferance maps, but that only shows part of the trail.
> 
> I think it may be interesting to form a group that would meet at the westernmost starting point of this trail, once per month at 6am to take on this hike.  Any feedback is appreciated.  Thanks,
> 
> John



go search a forum site called Viewsfromthetop.com MANY MANY reports on Devils path...I heard its arduous...I don't know if a day is enough for what you want...Im pretty sure its tough..more info on above site..

M

EDIT: OOPS saw the other VFTT post...good forum..


----------



## selski (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe a friend of mine did it.  If I remember correctly it was one day and took something like 18 hours and he was in extremely good condition.


----------



## SkiDog (Feb 26, 2007)

selski said:


> I believe a friend of mine did it.  If I remember correctly it was one day and took something like 18 hours and he was in extremely good condition.




Oh yeah its doable...but as a "team builder" i dont know that I want to be on that "team"..... ;-)

I know I wouldnt necessarily try it myself...maybe though.....

M


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 26, 2007)

Like SkiDog mentioned, there are some folks from VFTT that got together and did it in a day last year, I'm sure it's done more than that.

I can imagine it's hard, but not impossible with some training and going light. I've done 37 miles in the Whites in 15hrs, I can't imagine it being much tougher than that and I'm no superman.


----------



## jtothewang (Feb 27, 2007)

Selski, would you mind putting me in touch with your friend that accomplished the hike in one day?  Thanks,
John


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 28, 2007)

Several people on VFTT have done it, I believe there was a group that did it in 2006 & also 2005.

I managed what I think was the harder 1/2 last year in training for a Presidential Traverse. That said IMO the hardest part if starting from the east (like I did) would be getting down & back up Stony Clove (between Hunter & Plateau).  I stopped at Plateau & went back to my car.  If you start at the west you'd be pretty fresh there but the climb up Sugarloaf & Twin would be pretty tough.

Last year I managed the longest day hikes of my 15 year hiking career.

04/06 - Devils Path Eastern 1/2  beat getting up Plateau almost 4500 of gain
05/06 - Franconia's Garfield & Galehead 28.8 miles almost 7400 elev. gain
06/06 - Presidential Traverse 20 miles 8180 elev. Gain
09/06 - Bonds, Twins & Galehead 30 miles almost 6,000 vertical gain

I was definitely slow & beat at the end of each of these.  The hard part is when you have many miles & a few thousand feet of gain behind you & still a couple of hard climbs left.


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 7, 2007)

This group does an annual Devils Path hike. A great bunch of people.

http://www.thebackpacker.com/trips/trip/1131.php


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Swampy & if I have not done so yet, Welcome to Alpine Zone!


----------



## jtothewang (Mar 11, 2007)

I have decided to do the escarpment trail that weekend.  Starting at North Lake and ending at Route 23 in Windham,  This website is interesting if you would like to check it out.  www.escarpmenttrail.com

Let me know if you would like to join...


----------



## Sorcerer (Apr 16, 2007)

jtothewang said:


> I am looking to talk to someone, anyone that has done the entire Devil's Path (24+ miles) in just one day.  I have to believe it is doable, but I am trying to put a teambuilding event together and want to make sure my idea passes the common sense test before I proceed.  Additionally, has anyone seen a map (one map) of the entire Devil's Path.  I know it is mapsheep #41 from the NY-NJ Trail Conferance maps, but that only shows part of the trail.
> 
> I think it may be interesting to form a group that would meet at the westernmost starting point of this trail, once per month at 6am to take on this hike.  Any feedback is appreciated.  Thanks,
> 
> John



There is a club in the Catskills called the 3500 club (there are 35 peaks over 3500 feet in the Catskills. Check out their website on Yahoo.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/3500club/

Ask your question there and you'll get plenty of expert answers. They organize a Devil's Path hike every year.


----------

